# Hola - Newbie here!



## aussiegringa (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi!

My name is Sarah and I am new to the forum.

My husband and I are contemplating moving to Mexico (Mexico City) along with our kids. My husband is Mexican and originally from there, and all his immediate family are all in Mexico.

I would love to hear feedback to those who have moved, and the pros and cons. Particularly those of you with young kids.

Look forward to chatting with you all 

Gracias!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

aussiegringa said:


> Hi!
> 
> My name is Sarah and I am new to the forum.
> 
> ...


:welcome:


----------



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

Welcome, Sarah. I was in a similar situation over a year ago (my wife is Mexican), yet we (mostly "I") decided it was best to live away from the relatives since I didn't think her hometown was the best choice for us to live. Plus, we avoid a lot of the local family drama this way and we have the opportunity to visit several times a year, if necessary. Our children (5 and 3 at the time) didn't speak any Spanish, but the oldest is now fluent after only 13 months. The oldest, currently 6, is in her first grade of primaria at a private school. The youngest is 4, and entered the first grade of kinder as a 3 year old, a year earlier than she would have if we still lived in the US.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

TwoBlackfoot said:


> Welcome, Sarah. I was in a similar situation over a year ago (my wife is Mexican), yet we (mostly "I") decided it was best to live away from the relatives since I didn't think her hometown was the best choice for us to live. Plus, we avoid a lot of the local family drama this way and we have the opportunity to visit several times a year, if necessary. Our children (5 and 3 at the time) didn't speak any Spanish, but the oldest is now fluent after only 13 months. The oldest, currently 6, is in her first grade of primaria at a private school. The youngest is 4, and entered the first grade of kinder as a 3 year old, a year earlier than she would have if we still lived in the US.


Similar story here. We chose Queretaro since it is reasonably close to the in-laws in Mexico City, but not too close! Plus we knew the city well and liked it after having visited a dozen times while we lived in Guanajuato.


----------



## aussiegringa (Feb 16, 2017)

Many thanks for both the replies. 

Initially we would move in with my inlaws in Satelite for a few reasons. 
1. They have a big house with enough room 
2. I don't speak Spanish yet
3. Our kids are young (2.5 years and 6 months) so I could do with some help while adjusting to a new country with young kids (part of the reason for moving). 
4. I wouldn't have a clue how to drive in Mexico lol (we drive on the left in Aus)

Our 2.5 yo is bilingual but definitely favours talking in English due to childcare. Our 6 month old - well she's just happy eating her hands. 

I have so many queries and concerns, particularly being a mum, with how the kids will go. How the childcare or schools are. How they will find a new environment and new language. How they will be leaving their friends and "routine" here. They say kids are resilient and easily adapt.

My inlaws are amazing and very accommodating. I know they will make the transition very easy for us and help any way they can. 

So many questions. Did you get temporary residency ok? Did you get a work permit easily? Any challenges with moving? Etc

Thanks!!!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

You have a world of questions; some basic, some complex. Here's a good place to get some basic answers: Rollybrook.com. (or maybe someone has a better reference address.) Some things may have changed since this was published, but this will get you started.

Good luck! BTW, kids are well known to adapt more quickly than adults.


----------



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

*residency*

If you get your children dual citizenship prior to moving you may be able to get permanent residency sooner, rather than later (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). I initially was granted a 1-year temporary resident visa, but when I went to renew in December, I asked if I could apply instead for permanent residency. I was told I only could if I met certain criteria, having Mexican children being one of those options. I am now a permanent resident.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

aussiegringa said:


> I have so many queries and concerns, particularly being a mum, with how the kids will go. How the childcare or schools are. How they will find a new environment and new language.


Well, the kids will adapt to the new culture and language so fast you will be stunned.
As for the schools, [personal opinion] the public schools are, in general, absolutely horrible. [/personal opinion]. You will probably want your kids in private school. There is a huge variety of private school options and many of them are excellent. If you do your homework you'll be able to find great schools. Day care I can't comment on. My wife doesn't work and I work at home so we won't need that kind of service, although a "Kinder" (preschool in US) may be an option for our son for the socialization benefits.



aussiegringa said:


> So many questions. Did you get temporary residency ok? Did you get a work permit easily? Any challenges with moving? Etc


You have children that are Mexican by blood so you get to go directly to permanent residency without even passing through temporary. Permanent gives you the right to work, so no permit will be required. 
Mexican immigration can be a bureaucratic nightmare and the rules tend to shift based on the official you speak with but in general it all works out in the end. Mexico is very big on keeping families together so you will have minimal problems.

As for moving, it's just the logistics and, depending on what you intend to move, it could be easy or a lot of work. We are organizing our move right now. Are you bringing quite a bit of stuff?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Definitely get the children‘s birth records registered at the nearest Mexican consulate, and get their Mexican passports before moving to Mexico. 
Within six months of your move, go to the consulate and apply for your permanent residency visa, with all your pertinent documents, plus those of your children & husband.
Permanent residency will allow you to work and put you on the road to naturalization in a couple of years.


----------

